# Help my dog is digging out of my yard!



## lacieb (Jan 9, 2008)

I need help on how to stop my 4 yr old beagle to stop digging out of my yard. I have a good-sized yard with a 6 ft fence up. There are plenty of toys and I have a collie also that helps keep my beagles attention. Both of my dogs are indoor dogs but I also like them to play outside once in awhile. My problem is that my beagle loves to dig out of my yard. I dont know how to stop this. She will usually stick to the neighbors yard or even come to the front door. We have tried digging stacks into the yard along the fence line to help but she digs them out. We have tried bricks along the fence but I hate that my yard looks "trashy" with about 8-10 cinder blocks around my fence line. I have recently had to get a chain and chain her when she goes out and I feel really whats the point of that because she really cant be active like that. She does get regular exercise by going on walks. I know she is a beagle...and beagles dig. But I thought a 6 ft fenced-in large yard would calm down the hyper beagle...and she is more than welcome to dig anywhere else in the yard but not out of my yard!! Please help!!


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Do you own or rent? If you own then you can dig down a foot or two along your fence line and fill it with concrete and then cover it back up. That should keep your beagle from digging out unless he can dig thru concrete.  Though once he figures out he can't dig he may try to jump over, so just be careful.


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Or dig down the perimeter of the fence 4 to 6 inches and Install some wire screen down at the bottom and cover with dirt. Attach it to the existing fence..Good Luck


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

digits mama said:


> Or dig down the perimeter of the fence 4 to 6 inches and Install some wire screen down at the bottom and cover with dirt. Attach it to the existing fence..Good Luck



As an extra precaution against the dog digging the screen up you can try holding the bottom of the screen in place with cinder blocks underground or pour the concrete to hold it, then cover with dirt. 

The invisible fence as suggested, might be easier initially, but upkeep (battery replacement, wire repairs etc) might be something to think about.


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

And just about the time you figure out how to stop him from going under the fence he will figure out how to go over the fence, trust me...I have a fence line with concrete poured under it and then she learned to go over. Yes, a little dog like that over a 6' fence. 

I think your only hope is to build a kennel on a concrete pad.


----------

